# Rich Baker Launches Sasquatch Game Studio; Is D&D "art"?; and we review SHADOWRUN 2050!



## scott2978 (May 30, 2013)

I've recently wondered if D&D is art myself. Should make an interesting read.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (May 31, 2013)

I can't wait to see Rich Baker's new stuff. He's been my favourite designer for a long time. I hope he and his colleagues really hit a winner with their new world.


----------

